# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  SPTBOX Deluxe 13.5.8 RELEASED

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SPTBOX Deluxe 13.5.8 RELEASED!!! LETS ROCK!!!*  *NEWS:*  ** First IN World GT-S7500 Direct Unlock/Imei/Flash*  ** First IN World GT-I6712  Unlock/Imei/Flash*  ** First IN World GT-S3770K Direct Unlock/Imei/Flash*  ** First IN World GT-I9020T   Unlock/Imei/Flash*  ** First IN World GT-I9020A  Unlock/Imei/Flash*  ** First IN World GT-S5360T  Unlock/Imei/Flash*  ** First IN World SGH-I717R  Direct Unlock/Imei/Flash
* First IN World SCH-I929 Unlock/MEID/Flash*  ** First IN World SCH-I509 Unlock/MEID*  ** First IN World SCH-F839 Unlock/MEID/Flash*  ** First IN World SCH-S579 Unlock/MEID/Flash * First IN World GT-I9100 Region Change * First IN World GT-N7000 Region Change * First IN World GT-P6800 Region Change * First IN World GT-P6200 Region Change * First IN World GT-I9220 Region Change
* GT-E2600 Unlock/Imei/Flash
* GT-I9228 EFS REPAIR
* SGH-I727 Unlock/Imei/Flash improve
* SGH-T989 Unlock/Imei/Flash improve
* SGH-I727R Unlock/Imei/Flash improve
* SGH-P6800 Flash improve
* SGH-P6200 Flash improve
* GT-B5512 Unlock/Imei/Flash    How To Change Region:  - Download from support init file - Select in boot menu this file - Put phone download mode - Write file . - Then later u can write europen phone to china firmware or china phone europen firmware   About S5570I and S5830I Flashing Problem - After Flash When Phone doesnt Power Should Flashing Second Time its will solve your problem.  Alternative Download Link 1#: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Alternative Download Link 2#: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
For Discuss Update Please Click Following Link: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  P.S: Some Flash File Still Uploading Please Be Patient.   SPT TEAM*

----------

